# New Mac Mini on the way!?



## Soundhound (Aug 21, 2018)

WOuld be great if it were powerful enough for heavy duty daw work. Looks like we have a full month for unfounded speculation!
https://www.google.com/amp/s/qz.com...ly-updating-the-mac-mini-and-macbook-air/amp/


----------



## ptram (Aug 21, 2018)

Funny: journalists and analysts insist that the Mac mini is targeted to people using it as a media center. I've never seen one connected to a TV, but I've seen a lot used as inexpensive but capable desktop computers, and as servers.

Paolo


----------



## RandomComposer (Aug 21, 2018)

No sign of a new 6-core iMac


----------



## MrHStudio (Aug 21, 2018)

ptram said:


> Funny: journalists and analysts insist that the Mac mini is targeted to people using it as a media center. I've never seen one connected to a TV, but I've seen a lot used as inexpensive but capable desktop computers, and as servers.
> 
> Paolo



My Mac mini is attached to the TV I use it for my email and downloading and online tv


----------



## GtrString (Aug 21, 2018)

Oh yeah, bring it on!


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 21, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> No sign of a new 6-core iMac


I read a new iMac won't be released until 2019.


----------



## Soundhound (Aug 21, 2018)

Should this be in the https://vi-control.net/community/search/8125386/forums/pc-mac-builders-mods-peripherals-new.147/ (PC/Mac Builders, Mods, Peripherals - New) forum? I can't move the thread, or can I?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 21, 2018)

ptram said:


> Funny: journalists and analysts insist that the Mac mini is targeted to people using it as a media center. I've never seen one connected to a TV, but I've seen a lot used as inexpensive but capable desktop computers, and as servers.
> 
> Paolo


Umm, Plex Media Server

Many people use it as a headless media center...
Which is what i was going to get one for too, but also used as an on-the-road live music computer


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 23, 2018)

Soundhound said:


> Should this be in the https://vi-control.net/community/search/8125386/forums/pc-mac-builders-mods-peripherals-new.147/ (PC/Mac Builders, Mods, Peripherals - New) forum? I can't move the thread, or can I?


Well, Logic is my DAW and I need a Mac to run it. This rumored Mac Mini would be a modestly powerful DAW machine with a modest amount of RAM. Hope there’s an option for >32GB RAM but I doubt it.


----------



## fixxer49 (Aug 23, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> Hope there’s an option for >32GB RAM but I doubt it.


it's being claimed to be "geared towards pro users", so i hope so too. but, i too am skeptical.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 23, 2018)

what is the best use for a mac mini?


----------



## Soundhound (Aug 23, 2018)

The leaked press so far is saying it's to be marketed to pro users. I can't imagine that it would capable of any less than 32gigs of ram, it's taken 16 gigs for a decade now. An article I saw this morning though thought it unlikely it would have more than 4 cores. That wouldn't be very pro. 

I'm really hoping it's powerful enough for serious scoring, but I'm not holding my breath. I'm waiting to see what the new mac pro is like but assuming it'll be ridiculously expensive. If so, I would get a 2013 mac pro but would love to be able to have the later technologies. That's the slot I'm trying to wishful think the new Mac Mini into. Wishing tends to have unreliable results though. 



galactic orange said:


> Well, Logic is my DAW and I need a Mac to run it. This rumored Mac Mini would be a modestly powerful DAW machine with a modest amount of RAM. Hope there’s an option for >32GB RAM but I doubt it.


----------



## nas (Aug 23, 2018)

This is pure speculation, but it's probably not going to be powerful enough on its own for large resource heavy templates. But one could rack-mount one or two Mac Mini's as slaves for a VE Pro rig if you're inclined to go that way and don't want to shell out too much for an iMac Pro or Mac Pro.


----------



## GdT (Aug 24, 2018)

+1
Make a good slave to run sample players under VE


----------



## Soundhound (Aug 27, 2018)

That sounds right on the money. I can feel my dreams of a $1k powerhouse slipping slowly away... 




nas said:


> This is pure speculation, but it's probably not going to be powerful enough on its own for large resource heavy templates. But one could rack-mount one or two Mac Mini's as slaves for a VE Pro rig if you're inclined to go that way and don't want to shell out too much for an iMac Pro or Mac Pro.


----------



## fixxer49 (Aug 27, 2018)

Soundhound said:


> That sounds right on the money. I can feel my dreams of a $1k powerhouse slipping slowly away...


is there a release date?


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 27, 2018)

My 2012 Mini (2.6 ghz 4 core, turbo boost to 3.2) is surpringly capable. I use it as a VEP slave and with a few Tbolt SSDs, it’s extended the life of my ancient Mac Pro. So-we’ll see.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Aug 27, 2018)

I would have been interested, but since Apple is a company that does not support free speech, I'll probably pass.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 28, 2018)

I’m sure Apple will be devastated.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Aug 28, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> I’m sure Apple will be devastated.


No need to be a smart arse NYC Composer.


----------



## Vik (Aug 28, 2018)

Soundhound said:


> The leaked press so far is saying it's to be marketed to pro users. I can't imagine that it would capable of any less than 32gigs of ram, it's taken 16 gigs for a decade now.


There are laptops out there now with 128 gb RAM now, and for a Mac Mini which isn't mainly meant to be portable, I'd be surprised if the next generation Mac Mini would top out at 32 gb. Then again, Apple also want to sell their Mac Pros, so maybe they deliberately plan to make the Minis not-too-tempting?


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 28, 2018)

Morning Coffee said:


> No need to be a smart arse NYC Composer.


It’s a thread about people who are interested in a new Mac. You’re obviously not. Fine. Whatchoo doing here?


----------



## Morning Coffee (Aug 28, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> It’s a thread about people who are interested in a new Mac. You’re obviously not. Fine. Whatchoo doing here?



I'm just expressing an opinion about a serious issue to do with the company that makes this product that you are so interested in. Obviously what I expressed is not important to you judging by your snide remarks, and you sound like a bully also. Cheers.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 28, 2018)

Morning Coffee said:


> I'm just expressing an opinion about a serious issue to do with the company that makes this product that you are so interested in. Obviously what I expressed is not important to you judging by your snide remarks, and you sound like a bully also. Cheers.


However, I’m not-just someone who thinks that politicizing tech topics is slightly annoying.

On the other hand, if you started a thread entitled “Apple is stifling free speech” I might be interested in engaging. You see? Peace.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 28, 2018)

Vik said:


> There are laptops out there now with 128 gb RAM now, and for a Mac Mini which isn't mainly meant to be portable, I'd be surprised if the next generation Mac Mini would top out at 32 gb. Then again, Apple also want to sell their Mac Pros, so maybe they deliberately plan to make the Minis not-too-tempting?


I doubt it. Historically Minis have had similar specs to the Macbooks. And, after 2012 they scaled them down and stopped offering quad cores... Not to burst your bubble but I think the most we'd see is a bump to 32 GB. (I personally don't think they'll have six cores in them either, quad core i7 max, and overall will be more in line with the MB Airs.)


----------



## Vik (Aug 28, 2018)

I see, and using the word 'surprised' was wrong in this context, because even if it would sense (to me) if Apple offered a more full ranke of both Mac Mini and Mac Pro models, I shouldn't expect that they do it, for several reasons (including the fact that they downscaled the Mini some years ago).


----------



## Soundhound (Aug 28, 2018)

Yes when they 'crippled' the mini it really pissed me off. So in the engendering consumer good will ledger, they owe us one. This means a $1k mac mini with 8 cores and 64 gigs of ram, 12 cores for $1,500. 

I also would like the Knicks to reach the NBA Finals this year, which is about just as likely.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 28, 2018)

I’d say the Knicks thing is MORE likely.

We MIGHT see a 32 gig 4 core for $1499, though.


----------



## Soundhound (Aug 28, 2018)

Reality is a stern taskmaster.  (Kevin Knox notwithstanding)


----------



## mauriziodececco (Aug 30, 2018)

I think the main point here is that the expression "Mac Mini" and "Pro oriented" are contradictory. The recent (and past) history of the Mac Mini was not Pro oriented. So, if something like a "Pro oriented Mac Mini" will exists, must drop some of the original nature of the Mac Mini.
So if we keep as given one of non-pro characteristic of the Mac Mini (like memory, or CPU, etc.) what we obtain is a non pro future Mac Mini. 

I would try to imagine things just keeping four basic 'fact': 
1) It is a Mac
2) It is desktop machine, not all-in-one.
3) It is (relatively) small.
4) It is Pro oriented.
Of course, if such a thing really exists and it is not a joke an analyst is playing ...
Maurizio


----------



## fixxer49 (Aug 30, 2018)

mauriziodececco said:


> 4) It is Pro oriented.


we're trying to figure out/prognosticate what this actually means. (or what apple thinks it means...)


----------



## mauriziodececco (Aug 30, 2018)

What i mean is that you cannot tell what "Pro oriented Mac Mini" means looking at the Mac Mini history. 
Like 'Mac Mini never had 32 Gb Ram, so it cannot be pro"; or "a Mac Mini cannot be upgrade so it cannot be pro"; these all means that the rumor is contradictory, and the information is incomplete.

I'll try to be more explicit (but these are just my personal speculation): Apple *never* said they will do a Pro Mac Mini.
It is a rumor that report a Pro oriented 'Mac Mini'. IMHO in this form the rumor is plainly wrong, in the sense that somebody tried to give
a name to a incomplete or unclear piece of information, using familiar terms. For example, in 2014/2015 there were a lot of rumors
about a 12" Mac Book Air (as today there are about a 13" Mac Book Air). It wasn't a Mac Book Air, it was the new MacBook. 
The error was understandable: a new small laptop from Apple, must be a Mac Book Air.

I think that we are in a similar situation: information about something desktop, something small, than must have a relationship with the Mini. Broadly speaking, probably, but if the target is the Pro market, we cannot use the Mini as a example to deduce what is coming, because the Mini was hardly Pro.

We all know that Apple is working on Pro oriented products; other than the iMac Pro they announced they are working 
on a new Mac Pro, and they also discussed the existence of a new 'Pro market' working group.
If anything Pro oriented exists, it must be integrated in this new strategy.
So, my personal guess is is that the rumors developed around a piece of information about a new product that is a desktop oriented to Professional/creative users, and that will have characteristics that make sense within a new Pro product lineup, of which we already know some elements.

Again as a pure personal speculation, i wouldn't be surprised to discover that this rumor is about a component of the new Mac Pro product family; eGPU point to a different concept of modularity and upgrade path, that may be declined in different directions.
Maurizio


----------



## Vik (Aug 30, 2018)

Maybe the next Mini simply will have the same specs as the latest MacBook Pros, but without keyboard, battery and screen?


----------



## ptram (Aug 30, 2018)

fixxer49 said:


> we're trying to figure out/prognosticate what this actually means. (or what apple thinks it means...)


'Pro' means 'at a higher price'.

Paolo


----------

